# Soudough bread question?



## flyerfan (Feb 3, 2002)

I have read that Sourdough bread is the best to use with IBS. DH brought home a loaf and a package of Sourdough English muffins. They both have listed as the first ingredient "wheat flour". Is this what we are suppose to be eating? I know whole wheat isn't good but wasn't sure about this type.Thanks!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

heheh...I just read that book IBS the first years and this week got a loaf of sourdough bread. I also looked at the ingridiants (sorry for spelling) and saw wheat flour. I checked the book and it says that wheat flour is ok, that it is the whole wheat flour is the bad one.







good to know, all this time ive been eating wheat bread thinking it was better for me and now i know!!!Amanda


----------



## flyerfan (Feb 3, 2002)

Thank you for the reply! My books haven't arrived here yet but I did find the website yesterday and that is where I read the sourdough bread info. I just didn't want to be eating something that would aggrevate the IBS--heavens only knows none of us need that! LOLThanks again!


----------



## Just Jane (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi, here's a really good idea also, french bread has saved me. I am reading IBS your first year by Heather Van Vorous, and she is awesome. I have been snacking on Honey Combs, Corn Pops, lowfat pretzels, pasta with ultrafat Italian dressing on top it adds flavour. Try and stick with the soluable fibres for a few days it seems to be working. good luck


----------

